# دراسة لمشروع غرفة تبريد وخزن مواد غذائية



## ايهابووو (4 أبريل 2013)

*
مشروع دراسة لتشييد وحدة خزن و تبريد مواد غذائية 

الغاية من المشروع امكانية خزن و حفظ و تبريد مواد غذائية في و سط مبرد تتناسب درجة الحرارة فية مع المادة المخزنة بحيث تمنع البرودة او توقف نشاط البكتريا المسؤولة عن تحلل المواد الغذائيه و انتقالها لمركبات اخرى حيث من المعلوم لكم ان البكتريا تحتاج لوسط حراري لبدا تكاثرها و كلما ارتفعت درجات الحرارة كان نشلطها اسرع يمكن معرفة كل عنصر من المواد الغذائيه عند اى درجة لا تنشط فيه البكتريا و المدة الزمنية التي تحتاجها للتاقلم مع الوسط المبرد فيكون نهاية التخزين الحفاظ على رطوبة نسبية معينة الغاية منه هو حفظ السوائل داخل المواد كي لا تجف او تغير من مواصفاتها الخارجية كالقشره التي تتجعد 

المراحل التي يمر بها المشروع 
1- مستثمر يريد اقامة وحدة خزن و تبريد اول خطوة يجب القيام بها ان يذهب الى مهندس تكييف و تبريد يملك الخبرة الكافية و لديه عدد كبير من المشاريع المنفذة لدراسة المشروع و ينقل اليه بعض المعلومات الهامة وهي 
1- نوع المواد المراد تخزينها واذا لم يكن يملك تصور فعلينا ان نوضح له ان المواد الغذائية المبردة تقسم من حيث اسلوب التبريد و المدة التي تتحملها داخل وحدة الخزن الى ما يلي خضروات -- اسماك -- ماكولات بحرية -- فواكه -- لحم بقر -- لحم غنم -- مستقات الالبان -- بيض --- مواد متنوعة خبز - معلبات - سمنة عسل قهوه تبغ خميرة 
ملاحظه هامة كل عنصر من المواد الغذائيه له درجة حرارة خزن و رطوبه نسبية و مدة خزن تختلف عن الاخرى 
سوف اقدم لائحة تفصيلية لكافة المواد الغذائية متظمنةاسم المادة درجة حرارة الخزن الرطوبة النسبية عمر الخزن و لكن في موظوع قادم باذن الله عز و جل 
2 الموقع الجغرافي يحدد فيه المساحة الطول العرض الجهة المقابلة لمحور الشمس اكبر درجة حرارة خارجية في المكان صيفا و اقلها شتاءا معدل تداول السلع اليومي من ادخال مواد و اخراجها و يفضل ان يزور المهندس الموقع بنفسه و اخذ كروكي عن المكان 
3 السعة التخزينية المرادة بالطون تقدر بالاعتماد على المساحة الاجمالية بعد اعمال العزل و ترك 50 سم من سطح الغرف 
للاسفل امام المراوح و ترك 10 سم بين الجدران و الخزن مع كارادور للخدمه 1 متر يحدد بناء لواقع المكان و تقدر السعة التخزينية ببوكسات غير ممتليئه 250 كغ ب المتر المكعب 
4- بناءا على المعطيات التي اخذها مهندس التبريد يقوم باعداد دراسة تتظمن 
1- المواصفات الفنية لغرف التبريد ابعاد الغرفة و حجمها ارتفاع عرض طول الحجم 
2- درجة حرارة الغرفة و تحددها العناصر المراد تخزينها _30 _20 0 +5 
3 - درجة حرارة دخول العناصر لغرفة التبريد و هذا هام جدا يتم التبريد بالتناقص و ليس بالصعق حيث توظع المواد المراد تخزينها بوسط اكثر بروده ثم الى غرف التبريد 
4 - تحديد وسيط التبريد المراد استعماله فريون ام ازوت سائل ام غيره من الوسائط و في حال اختيار الفريون يحدد اي نوع من الفريون 22 134 502 404 
5- العزل المساحة بالمتر المربع نوع العزل ساندويش بانال ستيربور فوم ظخ وكل نوع من العزل له مقاسات و سماكات و اسلوب بالعزل و يمكن لمن يريد معلومات اوسع في مجال العزل ان نزوده بها عند الطلب لضيق الفسحة في هذا الموضوع يحدد مهندس التبريد مكان تواجد مجموعة التبخير بعد دراسة الهواء داخل الغرفة و يقرر كم وحدة تبريد تحتاج كل غرفة على ان يظمن وصول التبريد الى كل عنصر مراد تبريده و ان تستقر درجة التبريد على الدرجة المطلوبة دون زيادة او نقصا ن و ياخذ بعين العتبار جملة من المسائل وجود عوائق كاعمدة مقابل وحدات التبريد عدم وصول الهواء لابعد زاوية ان لايكون حمل التبريد من مصدر واحد في حال كانت الغرفة ذات استطاله كبيره و الغاية من ذالك المواد القريبه من وحدة التبخير سوف تتعرض لدرجات بروده عالية و و قت اكبر للوصول لبرودة كامل الغرفة مما يؤدي لتلفها 
6- التجهيزات الميكانيكية اللازمة في حال( مثال ) كانت كل غرفة ارتفاع 4.5 عرض 6 م طول 12 م الحجم 324 و 
المواد المراد تخزينها فاكهة التفاح درجة حرارة الغرفة 0 درجة الحرارة الخارجية 45 معدل الادخال اليومي 100% سعة التخزين 250 كغ بالمتر المكعب نوع الفرييون 22 درجة حرارة دخول المواد 20 د مئوية 
مجموعة التكثيف تتالف من 
ضاغط سكرول وصلات مرنة للوصل بين الضاغط و حمايات العالي و الواطي اكواع و اكسسوارات نحاسية سكر ضاغط على خطي السحب و الدفع علبة توصيل الكهرباء يحدد 
لقد تعمدت اغفال استطاعة الضاغط و ذالك لارفاق جدول بكافة انواع الضواغط المغلقة و النصف مفتوح و اجهزة التبريد التي تعمل بالازوت السائل و التي تعمل بوسائط التبريد المختلفة كل ضمن جدول يحدد الاستطاعة مع مجموعة التبخير التي تتوافق معها من حيث الحجم و عدد المراوح و البخاخ و سوف اقوم بتحويل الاستطاعات بكافة الوحدات المستخدمة​KW btu\h TON R Kcal\h HP​اكسسوارات التحكم الميكانيكي 
حماية ضغط عالي حماية ضغط واطي فلتر زجاجة بيان بخاخ سولونويد تيرموستات اذابة ثلج تيرموستات الكتروني للتحكم بدرجة الحراره داخل الغرفة بواري نحاسية لخطي السحب و الدفع اكسسوارات نحاسية 
ا 
لوحة تحكم وحماية كهربائيه سنقوم بشرحها مفصلا 
بعد اتمام الدراسة من مهندس التبريد يتم التوجه للمهندس المدني و بالتشاور معه يتم رسم المخططات المعمارية للمشروع وفقا لدراسة مهندس التبريد و يبدا بتنفيذ البناء يفضل ان يكون البراد على شكل صندوق مفتوح على صالة للفرز و التوضيب ومكان لتركيب مجموعات التكثيف على ان لا يكون الحمل الحراري كبيرا فيها و الفائدة من ذالك في حال فتح ابواب غرف التبريد ان لا يكون فوارق حرارية عالية تسبب برفع درجة حرارة الغرف بشكل سريع و يفضل بالدراسة الانشائية عدم وجود بروزات بجدران الغرفة جسور بارزه او اعمدة بارزة يفضل ان تكون اضلاع الغرفة متساويه تشكل مستطيل كل ضلعين فيه متقابلين و متساويين بالزوايا و بالاطوال و الفائدة من ذالك اثناء تنفيذ اعمال العزل ان لايكون هنالك مساحات ضائعة ب التخزين و هدر بمواد العزل لوجود تشريك يفضل ان لا يقل الارتفاع عن 4.5 متر بعد اعمال العزل يفضل القيام بطينة اسمنتية بسماكة 2سم على الاسقف في حال كانت الاسقف من جسور باطونية مع بلوك مفرغ في الوسط و الغاية متانة حوامل العزل و ايضا يفضل ان يكون مدخل البراد مشرفا على ساحة تتمكن سيارات التحميل من الوصول اليها بسهولة في حال وجود رطوبة عالية تعزل الجدران بمواد عازلة من الخارج قبل الكساء الاسمنتي يرفق بالمشروع غرفة مولدة ولوحات مراقبة 

ولكم الشكر مني على ان نزيد هذا الموضوع غنى بالمعلومات التي تهم المهندس بدراسة المشروع و الفني اثناء التنفيذ و صاحب المشروع اثناء الخزن و التبريد مكتب الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع 


وطبعا قبل اختيار المشروع
لابد للمستثمر من دراسة الجدوى لابد وان تتضمن التالي:
- دراسة تسويقية للمنتج المراد تخزينه مبردا او مجمدا
- دراسة فنية تشمل ما تفضلتي بذكره بموضوعك وكذلك التكاليف الاولية المتوقعة ( رأسمالية - تشغيلية )
- دراسة مالية وهي التي تجري فيها المقارنات وتحليل الحساسية ونقطة التعادل وغير ذلك

وتخرج الدراسة بتوصية جدوى المشروع من عدمه

واود اضافة بعض النقاط التي قد تهم من يعملون بمجال التبريد في المستودعات المبردة:

- هناك بعضا من انواع الفريون اصبحت محرمة دوليا لانها غير صديقة للبيئة وله بدائل منها الامونيا وغيرها كوسائط

- درجة الحرارة تكون -30 للتجميد وتصل الى + 4 للمنتجات الطازجة (الفريش)

- تشير الابحاث العالمية انه يمكن تعقيم التمور بتجميدها الى درجة -18 لمدة 10 ساعات

- المبخرات يجب ان لا توضع في مواجة فتحات ابواب المستودع المبرد بل عكسه 

- يجب دراسة تصريف المياه الخارجة من المبخرات وحتى لا تتجمد بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة بالثلاجات مما يسبب انسدادات وتسريب مياه

- يجب ان تكون مناطق التحميل والتنزيل ايضا مبردة لتشكل منطقة عزل تقلل من فاقد التبريد اذا ما تم فتح الثلاجات الى الخارج مباشرة

- يجب وضع ستائر هوائية لمنع تسرب الهواء من ابواب الثلاجات

- يمكن استخدام الابواب السريعة الغلق مع حساسات كهربائية ارضية لفتحها وغلقهاخلال 30 ثانية حين مرور الفوركلفت على الحساسات وذلك لتقليل الفاقد في التبريد

- يجب احكام غلق بوابات التنزيل والتحميل للثلاجات ( بمنطقة التحميل والتنزيل المبردة ) بوضع ابواب رأسية معزولة بالبوليوريثين وبوضع حماية خارجية حول السيارات الناقلة (Shelter)

-افضل انواع حوائط واسقف الثلاجات تكون من الواح ( Injected polyurethane panels) معزولة بالحقن بمادة البوليوريثين

- يجب حماية الواح الحوائط الداخلية للثلاجات بمصد خرساني بطول المحيط الداخلي للثلاجات

- يجب حماية مداخل الابواب بوضع مواسير مصبوبة بالخرسانة ومثبتة بالارضيات بحديد تسليح

- يجب عزل الارضيات الخرسانية للثلاجات بعازل حراري مناسب ويكون قطاع ارضية الثلاجة كالتالي:
1 - من 15-20 سم خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات محمية بطبقة ايبوكسي
2- تحتها طبقة من البلاستيك ( البولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون )
3- طبقة عزل حراري وقد تكون من الواح البوليوريثين سمك 10 سم كثافة 40كجم/سم3
4- طبقة من البلاستيك البولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون
5- خرسانة عادية للنظافة من 5 - 10 سم
6- طبقة بلاستيك بولي ايثيلين 150 ميكرون
7- طبقة التربة المدكوكة على الاقل دمك 95%

- يجب عمل فتحات صيانة باسقف الثلاجات (Access panels)

​*شرح أخر للمشروع
التبريد و التجميد​*
موضوع غرف التبريد والتجميد يحتاج الي التسلسل في عرضه وكذا الصبر في قراته وللأستفادة التامة نقسم الموضوع الي التالي بيانة
-1 - جمع المعلومات عن الحيز المراد تنفيذه :-
ا- حالة الجو الخارجي درجة الحرارة للجو الخارجي - الرطوبة - المبني - نوع المنتج المراد التعامل معه - مدة التخزين - التحميل اليومي للمنتج ودرجة حرارة دخوله وكذا درجة تخزينه ب- مخزن أو نفق .
ج- نوع العزل الحراري و سمكه ( عزل بأستخدام الواح الأستيربور – البانلز)
2- حساب الحمل الحراري .
الأحمال الحرارية لنظم التبريد والتجميد 
· الحمل الحراري الناتج من الحوائط .
· الحمل الحراري الناتج من المنتج .
· الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء .
· الأحمال الأخري ( الأضاءه – الأشخاص – المواتير – ماكينات الرفع - الخ )
3- أختيار نظام التبريد .
أختيار نظام التبريد يتوقف علي حجم المشروع فالأمر يختلف من كون المشروع محطة للتبريد و التجميد وكون المشروع غرفه أو غرفتين .
4 - أختيار الوحدات المطلوبه .
يتم بعد تحديد الحمل الحراري و كذا الدراسة الجيدة و الموقع أختيار الوحدات المطلوبه وتختلف الوحدات كالأتي :-
· حجم المشروع و تبعا لحجم المشروع يكون الأختيار بين ( نظام مركزي – وحدات منفصله ) .
· أمكانية وضع الوحدات الخارجية ( أستخدام تبريد هواء للمكثف – أستخدام الماء لتبريد المكثف ) .
· نسب الرطوبة للمنتج .
· الأختيار في بعض الأحيان بين ( التخزين – نفق كما في العمليات الصناعية )
· التيار الكهربي بالمشروع .
5 - تنفيذ أعمال التركيبات الميكانيكية.
الأماكن المناسبة للوحدات الخارجية ( وحدات التكثيف )
الأماكن المناسبة للوحدات الداخلية ( وحدات المبخر ) :-
· التقسيم الأفضل لعدد المبخرات للحصول علي أفضل توزيع الهواء .
· المواسير الحاملة لوسيط التبريد .
· المتطلبات الضرورية للتركيبات الميكانيكية ( الحصر الجيد و المحترف )
5 - تنفيذ وحدة التشغيل والتحكم.
الدراسة الفنية للمتطلبات الكهربية :-
· حساب الأحمال الكهربية للمعدات وعلية يتم أختيار :-
1 – الكابلات الكهربية ( الناقلة للطاقة ) المطلوبة .
2 - الكابلات الكهربية ( الناقلة لآشارات التحكم ) المطلوبة .
* أختيار منظومة التحكم ( دائرة الكنترول ) .
* أختيار أسلوب أذابة الثلج من المبخر .*

حساب الحمل الحراري :-

حساب الأحمال الحرارية لأعمال التبريد و التجميد تتطلب الدقة و التالي بيانه كيفية الحساب وفقا لما سبق سردة سابقا في التبريد و التجميد ( 2 ) و التالي من طريقة حساب أو قيم منقول من ( dunham- bush refrigeration engineering manual ) و أيضا من خبرة التنفيذ وهي و الحمد لله معقوله 
في البداية نلفت النظر ان الوحدات كلها وحدات أنجليزية وكذلك يتم عمل جدول في الختام لتسهيل الأستخدام .
اولا حساب الحمل الحراري خلال الحوائط ( wall heat gain ) :-

المعلومات المطلوبة 1- مساحة الأسطح ( كل حائط – السقف – الأرضية )

1- من الحائط الشمالي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
2- من الحائط الشرقي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
3- من الحائط الجنوبي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
4- من الحائط الغربي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
5- من الحائط السقف = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
6- من الحائط الجنوبي = مساحة السطح بالقدم 2 * معامل النفاذية الحرارية ( و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
* معامل النفاذية الحرارية 
يتوقف المعامل علي فرق درجات الحرارة بين خارج الحائط وبين الحيز المبرد ويتوقف أيضا علي نوع العازل الحراري المستخدم و سمك العازل الحراري وكثافتة 
*· *مرفق جدول يحدد المعامل 
بجمع القيم الناتجة من ( 1 الي 6 ) يكون الناتج = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة --------- ( 1 )
ثانيا حساب الحمل الحراري من المنتج ( product load ) :-

المعلومات المطلوبة 1 – نوع المنج 
2 – نوع العملية ( تبريد – تجميد ) .
3 – كمية التحميل اليومي .
* الحمل الحراري للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد = 
كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * فرق درجات الحرارة ( درجة دخول المنتج – درجة التخزين ) * الحراره النوعية للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد = ---------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-1)
* الحمل الحراري للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ( المحسوسه ) = 
كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * فرق درجات الحرارة ( درجة دخول المنتج – درجة التخزين ) * الحراره النوعية للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد = ---------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-2-1)
* الحمل الحراري للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ( الكامنة ) = 
كمية التحميل اليومي ( باوند / 24 ساعة ) * الحراره الكامنة ( و.ح.ب / باوند ) = ------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ----------- (2-2-2)
* قيم الحراره النوعية للمنتج فوق درجة التجميد ، الحراره النوعية للمنتج تحت درجة التجميد ، الحراره الكامنة يتم تنفيذ الجدول الخاص بها .
الحمل الحراري للتنفس للمنتج 
الكمية الكاملة للمنتج بالمخزن * معامل التنفس للمنتج ( و.ح.ب / باوند/ 24 ساعة ) = ------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة ------------ ( 2-1-1 )
ثالثا الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( infiltration – air chang load):-
فقط يستخدم للمخازن الكبيرة فقط 

الحمل الحراري = الحجم الكلي للمخزن قدم3 * عدد مرات التغير / 24 ساعة * قيمة معامل تغير الهواء و.ح.ب / قدم3 = ----------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة **
رابعا الأحمال الأخري ( miscellaneous loads ) :-

الأضاءة 
مسطح الأرضية -- قدم2 * قيمة توزيع الأضاءة وات / قدم2 * 3.41 و.ح.ب/ وات * مدة أستخدام الأضاءة --- ساعة/ 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
المواتير 
معامل القيمة المساوية للمواتير الكهربية -- و.ح.ب / hp / ساعة * ---- hp الخاص بالماتور * ---- عدد ساعات العمل / 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
العمال 
عدد العمال ---- * معامل العطاء الحراري للأنسان --- و.ح.ب / ساعة * عدد ساعات تواجد العمال ---- ساعة / 24 ساعة = ------------ و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 

الأجمالي 
في حالة التبريد يكون أجمالي مجموع 
حمل احوائط + حمل المنتج ( الحرارة المحسوسة فقط ) + الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( مخازن كبيرة + مجموع الأحمال الأخري ) = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
في حالة التجميد يكون أجمالي مجموع 
حمل احوائط + حمل المنتج ( الحرارة المحسوسة فقط ) +حمل المنتج ( الحرارة الكامنة ) الحمل الحراري لتغير الهواء ( مخازن كبيرة + مجموع الأحمال الأخري ) = -------- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة
الحمل الحراري الآمن = 1.1 من الحمل الأجمالي السابق --- و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة 
** التقدير لعمل الوحدة من 16 الي 18 ساعة .
تقدير قدرة الوحدات المطلوبة = الحمل الآمن و.ح.ب / 24 ساعة / عدد ساعات عمل الوحدة – (16 – 18 ساعة )/ 24 ساعة = ------ و.ح.ب / ساعة . 

*
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة و نتمني أن تستمر 
و من الزملاء المساهمة في إثراء الموضوع


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (8 أبريل 2013)

الله يفتح عليك و يزيدك علم وفهم


----------



## alhussein2010 (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
و ننتظر التكملة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 مايو 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## oleemymoh (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

لكن عندء سؤال هام

كيف أفوم بحساب حجم الثلاجة المراد تصميمهـا حسب السلعة .. مثلا كراتين لحم --- مثلا مراتين دجاح و خلافـة .... حيث أن هذا المستودع سيكون مركزي لمجموعة مطاعم. و شكرا لك....


----------



## فوزى عبد الشافى (14 نوفمبر 2014)

الشكر والتقدير للمجهود المبذول 
فوزى عبد الشافى


----------

